# Deer motors gone!



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought I had ordered a bunch of these from Kindy's as they took my payment and charged my credit card, but I looked today as it's been a couple of weeks and I see they raised the price from $9.99 to $12.99 but it also showd they are sold out! I also checked my credit card and found they had refunded my payment. Bummer, I had plans for those! But what gets me is they did all of this without even an email saying hey we don't have anymore or whatever.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I recently saw a post on Halloween Forum about someone crowing that he had cornered the market on these vent motors and had jacked up the price to $50 awhile back and was selling them on eBay. Now they're all gone apparently.

I've been looking for a replacement (as have others), but so far without success. I found a 4-speed gear motor, but it didn't seem to have sufficient torque for a prop's needs like the vent motors used to...and it was loud as hell. So the search continues.

But, yeah, customer service ain't what it used to be.

Rich


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Speaking of cornering the market. I've been feeling for quite some time now that there are scumbags out there looking to capitalize on the parts and designs of props created by talented home haunters. I'm sure this doesn't surprise many of us but it still sucks to see it happen. These losers are the disease of free enterprise.

Maybe we should start a new thread posting anyone trying to rip us off. That way they will sell nothing and get stuck with the supplies they can't sell. Now that's pay back!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a good possibility they're currently sold out because folks putting out Christmas decoerations needed replacements for dead motors on their reindeer. Seems to me this happened last year and the motors eventually came back in stock.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I haven't seen the animated deer in stores this year. Has anyone out there seen new ones for sale?

I wonder if the animated deer is another fad that has gone by.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

I have seen animated deer in some places but not many. Kindy's restocks motors you just have to keep checking. I had to laugh the other day because the thrift store that I get my Shiatswu Massagers from had one marlked at 12.00. I asked why the high price (they used to be 4.99). Their response was that they sell as soon as they come in so they must be wanted. I said, "yeah it is me that buys them but not at that price".


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw the animated deer available online at Walmart


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Time to start haunting garage sales for deer motors. Pardon the bad pun


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> Speaking of cornering the market. I've been feeling for quite some time now that there are scumbags out there looking to capitalize on the parts and designs of props created by talented home haunters. I'm sure this doesn't surprise many of us but it still sucks to see it happen. These losers are the disease of free enterprise.
> 
> Maybe we should start a new thread posting anyone trying to rip us off. That way they will sell nothing and get stuck with the supplies they can't sell. Now that's pay back!


Actually, they are the epitome of free enterprise, they see/saw a potential market and capitalized on it by snapping up the available materials so that they could control the prices. Simple supply and demand.
Granted, it sucks if they are just doing it to spite haunters, but as Roxy pointed out there are other markets for these items too.


----------



## I know the truth (Jul 5, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Actually, they are the epitome of free enterprise, they see/saw a potential market and capitalized on it by snapping up the available materials so that they could control the prices. Simple supply and demand.
> Granted, it sucks if they are just doing it to spite haunters, but as Roxy pointed out there are other markets for these items too.


I agree. No one is doing it just to spite haunters and I bet the people that complain about it wouldn't sell one of their props for $5 each if 100s of other people would gladly pay $50 dollars for them.

The vent motor is a part made to be used in cars and truck and for the most part it's a dealer item. On ebay it's a steal at $50 for most people because if they had to go to the dealer it would cost between $125 to $185

No one on this forum can honestly say if they had 100 vent motors they would sell them at $5 each for a total of $500 if someone else offered them $5,000 for the same 100 motors. If you can honestly say different then don't let the wife know about it. If she ever finds out you sold something for $500 that you could have got 5,000 for 1 of 2 things will happen and maybe both

1. she will be expecting you to say yes dear every time she wants to buy something till she gets up to that $4500 you just gave away.

2. You will hear about it for the rest of you're life and most likely even after you are gone. You're tombstone will read here lies a good man...stupid but still a good man

___________________________________

The deer motor will most likely reappear after Christmas but if not you can get the motor on ebay. If you open the case the deer motor is *120 VAC 6rpm SYNCHRONOUS TIMING MOTOR .

Something like this one








*


----------



## I know the truth (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's the same motor that's inside the case of the deer motor










buy it now $4.90 + $3.60 shipping on ebay

*
*


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

_"buy it now $4.90 + $3.60 shipping on ebay"_

Quick! Buy them all up and sell them for $50 each!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've never used a deer motor before, but now that they're impossible to get I'm wondering what I'm missing out on. How do they differ from wiper motors? (Slower speed?)


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I know the truth,

Does the 120 VAC 6rpm synchronous timing motor have that thing that makes the motor go in reverse as soon as it encounters resistance, or is that something else that's added after?

As for those hoarding the motors, the quickest way to get them to drop their price...stop paying $50 for them! They're able to charge that much because that's what people are willing to pay (not me, but some people). If you withheld your money, the price would come down to a level that was more "fair," whatever that is. 

It is indeed the laws of supply and demand, and the market always finds an equilibrium. We might not like it, but without it you end up with shortages. Pricing is an important signaling component of basic economics.

Like I said, I won't pay the money they're asking for them, so in the meantime I'll try to find an alternative.

Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected]

_"How do they differ from wiper motors?"_

I think you might actually mean "vent motors" as opposed to "wiper motors." The vent motor was something of a close cousin of the reindeer motor in that they are (or were) a relatively low-cost, low-rpm motor. The wiper motor is a much more powerful one.

The biggest difference I believe is that reindeer motors reverse when they encounter resistance (that's how the reindeer turn their heads from side to side). Vent motors, in comparison, turn solely in one direction.

Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks GC. I have only used wiper motors so far, so they are at the center of my frame of reference. The deer motors are new to me, and vent motors I am only familiar with thru people lamenting that they're not around anymore. Luckily I can't miss what I never had. The auto-reverse capability of the deer motors sounds great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I know the truth said:


> I agree. No one is doing it just to spite haunters and I bet the people that complain about it wouldn't sell one of their props for $5 each if 100s of other people would gladly pay $50 dollars for them.
> 
> The vent motor is a part made to be used in cars and truck and for the most part it's a dealer item. On ebay it's a steal at $50 for most people because if they had to go to the dealer it would cost between $125 to $185
> 
> ...


Ahhhh wow...My point was in response to GhoulishCop's posting, "Someone was crowing that he had cornered the market and jacked up the price to $50".

My point was about price gouging, not spitefullness to haunters. If I had to pay ridiculous prices for motors and prop supplies I wouldn't be a haunter and I'm sure others would agree.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

PC,

_"The auto-reverse capability of the deer motors sounds great."_

In the right circumstances it is, in others where you don't want the motor to reverse, not so much.

For example, this year I built a coffin with a lid that constantly raised up and down, lifting a skeleton out of the box. While my initial design called for use of the reindeer motor, the actual application of it had the lid never really rising because the combined weight of the lid and the skeleton -- both made of lightweight foam, by the way -- had the reindeer motor constantly reversing. It would raise up a couple of inches, encounter resistance, and then go the other way until the same thing occurred.

Fortunately a friend has a spare vent motor that he gave me and the prop was able to work flawlessly after that.

So reversing motors have their place, like if you want a head to turn, a body to twist, or an arm to "wave," but otherwise they can give you fits.

Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Lunatic,

I think part of the problem is that most people in the haunt community are very giving people. We share our ideas, post tutorials, help others trying to figure out how to make a prop or make it work -- all without expecting compensation in return. We could, after all, enforce copyright protection of our ideas, jealousy guard our secrets, and say F-U to anyone wanting in to our little club (I understand it wasn't too different from that in the haunting world not all that long ago).

Think about Stolloween freely sharing his paper mache ideas, Otaku helping haunters with electronics, and most recently tstraub and scubaspook essentially selling at cost their new prop controllers that drastically reduces the cost for a pretty sophisticated haunt tool we previously had been paying upwards of $100 or more for.

So when someone does come along and essentially screw over the large population of haunters who have been so giving of their time and knowledge, it does in fact seem like some are out to spite their fellow haunters. There's nothing wrong with trying to make a buck -- tstraub and scubaspook I think could have generated a bit of a profit for themselves with their controller and no one would have really complained -- but there's something about the way this one particular person went around broadcasting how awesome he was because he did corner the market on these motors and now haunters had to come crawling to him if they wanted one that rubbed me the wrong way.

As it is, I've come to learn some darker secrets about this individual that would make me not buy from him even if he were to drop the price down to $5 again. And knowing what I do know about him, and seeing what he's done in this instance, I personally hope he chokes on all the vent motors. I'd love to see everyone just shun him. 

While he's completely within his rights to do as he did, it reminds me of the saying that just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. 

Rich


----------



## I know the truth (Jul 5, 2012)

Most if not all SYNCHRONOUS motors will reverse their self when met with resistant. The deers with the moving heads use linkage to do this and not the reversing of the motor.

As for people not "paying" the high price for the vent motor will all of a sudden make them lower the price...here's the flaw in that.

The people selling the motors on ebay are not targeting haunters. The motors are being sold on ebay motors and to people that need that part on their car or truck. The motor list for well over $100 so this greeter person that's selling the vent motor on ebay is saving them well over half price.

The person with the stock also offered the vent motor to haunters for well over a year at $5.00 each on this forum and at least one other. I think haunters could still get them at the $5 price this past July.So how can anyone call him greedy?

Lets see he/she could sell 2 or 3 at a time and maybe on average 10 a week at $5 each or sell 10 a day on ebay for $50 each. I personally think he/she wasn't greedy at all but finally got wise.

The motor that I pointed out comes from china so I think the supply is fairly safe from being cornered.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I know the truth,

Perhaps we're talking about different people. I see that coolbotz was a person on Hauntforum selling the vent motors for awhile, but that at least is not the person I was referring to -- or at least what I know him as. 

Though perhaps with your screen name and the fact that you've only made comments on threads regarding vent motors you're hinting at having greater insight into this issue 

Rich


----------



## I know the truth (Jul 5, 2012)

GhoulishCop said:


> Lunatic,
> 
> I think part of the problem is that most people in the haunt community are very giving people. We share our ideas, post tutorials, help others trying to figure out how to make a prop or make it work -- all without expecting compensation in return. We could, after all, enforce copyright protection of our ideas, jealousy guard our secrets, and say F-U to anyone wanting in to our little club (I understand it wasn't too different from that in the haunting world not all that long ago).
> 
> ...


I follow all the Halloween forum pretty close and I never seen ANYONE say they had the market cornered on the vent motor or trying to sell them at a marked up price. I know of only two people that sold the vent motors, both members of the other Halloween forum.

Not one time have I seen either asking huge marked up prices.

one of the members sold the motor only and the other sold the motor already adapted for a prop and with the power supply already attached.

I just went to the other forum and found this picture of the set up he sold for $30 each or 2 for $55 and that included shipping.










Just from looking at the picture below I would guess he had at least $15 in each compete motor. $5 for the motor (plus shipping he paid) another $2 for the threaded rod, lock nuts and washers and $3 to $5 in the power supply. Then 15 to 30 minutes of work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to step in now and ask that any further discussion of who did what as far as vent motors go stop now before a flame war erupts.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to say, on the record, that both GhoulishCop and Lunatic have both helped me out many times with things I needed help with over the last few years. I can't believe that either one would try to "throw another haunter under a bus" 

There is my 2 cents on this matter.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm going to step in now and ask that any further discussion of who did what as far as vent motors go stop now before a flame war erupts.


What Roxy said. In the past, there has been some animosity and speculation related to the rapid disappearance of the vent motors. Let's not go there again.
IKTT, that was a nice find on the deer motor component, thanks for doing the legwork.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

To the mods,

Feel free to delete my posts on the subject and those that quote my posts. My apologies to all for going there.

Rich


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Would a AC Synchronous Motor TYC-50 110V AC 6RPM CW/CCW Torque 4Kgf.cm motor work as well?


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe we could get Monster Guts or SpiderHill Props or another vendor to do the work for us on the deer and/or vent motors. They have better buying power than us individuals, and wouldn't it be nice to get a "plug and play" setup ready to put in your prop and go? I know I'd be willing to pay a few extra $ for that service. 
HM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since there is no detail given, I don't know if this is the same deer motor or not. However, it's decribed as a motor for animating outdoor sculptures. Price is $15.

http://www.cwebdirect.com/motor.html


----------

